# Swans



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw some big flocks arriving this morning while hunting the Public Shooting Grounds.
Thought all you with permits might like a heads up 8)
I also shot a duck I'm not sure I can identify. Any help out there?[attachment=0:29aw2dm6]what.jpg[/attachment:29aw2dm6]


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

a ugly duck. seriouse it could be some kind of diver. or a hybrid. what color was the wing feathers any color on them?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i believe you cannot hunt swams at public shooting grounds. how big was the duck??? it kinda looks like a red head to me


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

here's a pic[attachment=0:284ftcyn]Picture 057.jpg[/attachment:284ftcyn]


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

That's correct,the PSG is closed to swan hunting, and I haven't got a tag either. But, the swans we saw were headed to the Bird Refuge.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i hunted out there last year and on a pond about 10 acres big there was a good 250 swans


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

That looks closer to a hen Ring-necked duck to me.
http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/ ... necked.htm

We had six swans come into the goose decoys on Sunday. Even though they hung up at 50 yards and wouldn't drop on in. No we weren't at PSG.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

thats weired swans usually don't like geese


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I know that too, but the swans (6) were sitting in the same bay as the geese before the day was over. Been seeing alot of wierd things this year already. One of the others was having a coyote come into the duck calls on opening day (easy meal?).

But then my brother shot his swan last year second weekend of the season over the goose decoys at about 20 FT.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like a hen redhead. I saw some swans at the south end of the GSL this weekend.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it hard to tell by the pic. it look like it a ring neck but then it a beat up and bloody to tell for shure. I seen soem swan at ogden bay yesterday and they where up there with the planes. so the cold weather has pushed some new birds in to.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

there is no ring on the bill that i could tell so it wouldn't be a ringer. but is a diver.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I was in Id. chasing Roosters all weekend and saw and heard flock after flock of Swans heading south. Some flocks must of had a few hundred birds in them.

That duck looks like an apartment complex hybred.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

GSLHonker said:


> looks like a hen redhead.


+1


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like a dead duck to me! *()*


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

That's the one thing I was almost sure of


----------

